# WBB 2008 Reports Master List



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

This is the official WBB 2008 Reports Master List.

[URL="http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48342]WBB 2008.1[/URL] - 4-5 January, CHP and Bandit


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

okimavich said:


> This is the official WBB 2008 Reports Master List.
> 
> [URL="http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48342]WBB 2008.1[/URL] - 4-5 January, CHP and Bandit


Man I hope not ... I get a blank page


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

I think he meant to display a pic of what we caught on the trip.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

*Try this one...*

WBB 2008.1


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

This is the official WBB 2008 Reports Master List.

WBB 2008.1 - 4-5 January, CHP and Bandit


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Official format is:

WBB.08.001 <location> <mm/dd/yy>.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

you guys should start taking pics and postiong them!!


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

stupidjet said:


> you guys should start taking pics and postiong them!!


That is already in the works. But our recent outings are so bad, that we'd be looking for skunks to take pictures of.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I got a picture of the deer but it's so dark you can't see anything. Man! that was a big deer.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

This is the official WBB 2008 Reports Master List.

WBB.08.001 - 4-5 January, CHP and Bandit


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

i don't know guys, but maybe this report should be in the hunting forum-the one that got away!
catch & release tactics for deer.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

fishinmama said:


> i don't know guys, but maybe this report should be in the hunting forum-the one that got away!
> catch & release tactics for deer.


Ouch!! Fishinmama 1, WBB 0


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Let's keep this thread strictly about the reports list. You can go jack the reports themselves.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Oki, 
Could you explain to all of us what this Reports Master List is for?


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

fishbait said:


> Oki,
> Could you explain to all of us what this Reports Master List is for?





okimavich said:


> This is the official WBB 2008 Reports Master List.


To keep track of the numbers.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I figured out that much on my own... Maybe you could give a little more detail. Is this same thread going to stay up here all year or do we post another thread each time we add a report? How are these numbers used? What are the pros and cons of having this? Etc.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Mods - please remove this nonsense.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Cut it out Husky!  

We're trying to create a reference list for each year so that we can share our fishing log with everyone. I'll let Oki chime in on the particulars.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Alright, so for everyone's benefit and edumacation, the WBB decided to keep our reports organized for easier reference at a later date.

We will keep the (usually skunk) reports coming in 2008 free for all who dare. At the request of our overly populous Project Management Dept, the reports will adhere to our subscribed formats as much as is possible. This will depend on the current state of mind, number of hours slept in the previous 3 days, how bad the skunk was, how much time we have before the boss comes by again about the missing coversheet for our TPS reports.

In addition, I will be keeping the official index of our 2008 reports in this thread for easy access. This index will contain a running list of all of our activity throughout the year. You will be able to use it as a link to our reports as posted on this board.

As this is just an index and list, please refrain from jacking this thread or continuing conversations better suited for the actual fishing reports.

Thanks and enjoy our skunkings.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

You should see what my wife thought of for a logo for the WBB


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> You should see what my wife thought of for a logo for the WBB


Please post a pic.

Hey Oki, just a suggestion, how about starting another thread since this one already contains a bunch of ireverant stuff.  Yes, I do know how to spell.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

WBB? Can someone share the secret on what WBB stands for? Here's some ideas....

WBB = West Bound Bunker....nah, in most instances on the East Coast that would mean you're casting toward the land.

WBB = Wild Barefooted Babes...nice visual (I'll skip the rest)...

WBB = Where's the Beef?? (oops, forgot a "B")

WBB = Who's Been Bad?

WBB = World's Best Brains (sounds like some strange dish served with greens)

WBB = Waffles Before Beer (how can you have any beer if you don't eat your waffles?)

WBB = Winchesters, Brownings and BB guns

WBB = Wings, Beatles and Bruce

Heck I have no more ideas, can somebody clue me in?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

White Bucket Brigade


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Ask Mama, it's World's Best Bull$hitters!  

Actually it started out as a joke and stands for white bucket brigade, but now we just call it WBB.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fishbait said:


> Please post a pic.
> 
> Hey Oki, just a suggestion, how about starting another thread since this one already contains a bunch of ireverant stuff.  Yes, I do know how to spell.


She did not do the pic just the idea. Imagine a white bucket floating in the water with 3-4 goofy caricatures of us (small) fishing out of the bucket like its a boat. May be too goofy but I thought it was funny. I imaged FnC done as a caricature and started laughing.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

fishbait said:


> Ask Mama, it's World's Best Bull$hitters!


this is SO MUCH more apt! -- why, i bet some of you don't even have white buckets! mama

so much for oki's unjacked thread -- maybe you can get a "sticky" for yourselves!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

fishinmama said:


> this is SO MUCH more apt! -- *why, i bet some of you don't even have white buckets!* mama


Now that's just plain mean and uncalled for!  

I'll be making my rounds and doing inspections in one week! Ya'll better have your bucket clean and in respectable condition. Ya wouldn't want me to smell any old bunker now would ya?


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

You know, it's always the really good looking people that look funny in a caricature . . . so yeah, I'd look pretty funny Cyg  LOL

BTW Husky, your membership has been rejected but you may appeal up to 3 times, after which a restraining order will be placed.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

fishinmama said:


> this is SO MUCH more apt! -- why, i bet some of you don't even have white buckets! mama
> 
> so much for oki's unjacked thread -- *maybe you can get a "sticky" for yourselves!*


Great Idea Mama! Oki, send NSearch4Drum or Sandflea a PM.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

The first round of WBB buckets were actually... yep, you guessed it... pink... like our signatures. Have I said to much? BTW, who's got my bucket? I want it back... it's like a collector's item now.

P.S. was saving the 800th post for a congratulatory post on WBB.08.001, but... yeah... now it's wasted on this.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

chump said:


> The first round of WBB buckets were actually... yep, you guessed it... pink... like our signatures. Have I said to much? BTW, who's got my bucket? I want it back... it's like a collector's item now.
> 
> P.S. was saving the 800th post for a congratulatory post on WBB.08.001, but... yeah... now it's wasted on this.


Dammit Chump, how many times I gotta tell ya to stop airing out our dirty laundry on the board!


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

okimavich said:


> Let's keep this thread strictly about the reports list. You can go jack the reports themselves.



Way to go you donkeys. With that said, Chump, you need to ST_U and stop lowering my cool factor points


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

All I'm saying is that if there is an inspection, I want my _ _ _ _ coloured bucket back. Plus, a little history lesson ain't bad either.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Alright guys, remember that P&S has a PM system. Let's keep to the reports.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> BTW Husky, your membership has been rejected but you may appeal up to 3 times, after which a restraining order will be placed.



Why is Trevor being rejected. He is pretty good at catching the skunk, Isnt that a requirement? 

I know you all did not accept me on my looks . Im kind of skunky too LOL..


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

This is the official WBB 2008 Reports Master List.

WBB.08.001 - 4-5 January, CHP and Bandit
WBB.08.002 - 12-13 January, Freshwater Pond, DE


----------

